# Carrying gear



## antgrave (Mar 9, 2010)

I am new to road bike riding. Just sold my mountain bike a few weeks ago and bought a Trek 1.1 road bike. I really love it. Put clipless pedals on it as soon as I got it so while learning how to ride a road bike, I would also learn how to ride clipless. That is going fine and I realize that I'm getting rid of my Camelbak for a water bottle (or two) and now I am no longer able to use the backpack feature of the Camelbak. I was wondering what you guys do for carrying things like your bike tool, tube, pump, etc., etc. also, what else do you carry with you and how to you go about carrying this. For now it's not an issue as I'm just riding around the neighborhood but soon I plan on going further so I would like to know. Thanks!


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

mini pump on a bottle-mount bracket. seat wedge with tube, minitool, patch kit, a little money,


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

It is amazing how much you can stuff into 3 jersey pockets!


----------



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

JCavilia said:


> mini pump on a bottle-mount bracket. seat wedge with tube, minitool, patch kit, a little money,


In my tiny Conti saddle bag I have:
- A pair of levers (free w. bag)
- A tube (free w. bag)
- Two CO2 cartridges (can't be too careful!)
- Airchuck
- Park patch kit
- Park boot
- Excedrin migraine
- $20
- SRAM quick link
- Presta-Schrader adapter

Really, this thing is tiny, and CHEAP.


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

zriggle said:


> Really, this thing is tiny, and CHEAP.


No kidding, that's a good deal! I use the smallest Topeak (at least the smallest my LBS had) and have other stuff in jersey pockets (phone, gels). Mini-pump attached to frame. I carry pretty much the same stuff already listed here - either two tubes or at least one and a patch kit (murphy's law).


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

a small seat bag for my tubes and levers, mini pump mounted on the frame with water bottle cage, the rest in my jesey pockets


----------



## switz_man (Feb 23, 2010)

In the interest of not having to think too much about it, I just bought one of these:

http://www.topeak.com/products/Bags/SurvivalToolWedgePack

I also have a mini-pump and a spare tube.

I use the jersey pockets for stuff I want to get at while riding, like food.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

antgrave said:


> I was wondering what you guys do for carrying things like your bike tool, tube, pump, etc., etc.


Proper road bikes are built with a peg at the top of the head tube which does a fine job retaining a full sized frame pump which is a pleasure to use compared to a mini-pump and doesn't run out of cartridges like a CO2 inflater. 

Food fits in jersey pockets.

Everything else fits in a small saddle bag - chain tool, spoke wrench, 5mm allen wrench, spare tube, etc.

I find that I don't need tire tools to remove or install folding tires.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I wrap everything in a piece of canvas about 18X18 and tie it under my saddle with two old toe straps. Works great and I am able to have the same set up on all my bikes. I have a set up similar to this.


----------



## antgrave (Mar 9, 2010)

thanks for all of the tips! you were all very helpful :thumbsup:


----------



## rickm (Oct 24, 2005)

these are very popular seat bags


----------

